# Dubai Roaches



## misam (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,

I originally used crickets for my leos but stopped using them as they where managing to escape my Exo Terra's, I have no idea how but I'd find them in just about every room in the house. I think they where using the Exo Terra Backgrounds that are in all my tanks. 

I've heard alot of people saying Dubai Roaches can't climb, is it that they can't climb on glass/smooth surfaces or they can't climb at all?. Silly question but would they be able to climb up the backgrounds? And do you get many escapees?

Thanks


----------



## Hunders (Jun 20, 2010)

They'd be able to climb the backgrounds, yes.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes they can climb the sides of wooden vivs and rough or dirty plastic so probaly will climb your background. I would suggest feeding them in a seperate tank with smooth sides. : victory:


----------



## misam (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, I'll probably do that then.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

imginy said:


> Yes they can climb the sides of wooden vivs and rough or dirty plastic so probaly will climb your background. I would suggest feeding them in a seperate tank with smooth sides. : victory:


Or even simply in a smooth sided dish


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> Or even simply in a smooth sided dish


The small metal dishes from pets @ home etc are ideal. Fun watching the little buggers scrabble on them too.


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

I just keep my feeder roaches in a cool place for a while before feeding them off, it seems to slow them down a bit and makes it easier for my reptiles to catch them. I usually feed them off 1 at a time so that I’m certain they are being eaten and not just hiding looking for the perfect opportunity to escape :2thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

A smooth bowl is the best idea for most feeders be they roaches, crickets or worms. In a decent bowl only flying or glass climbing feeders will get out.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Can I just clarify something that people seem to be getting constantly confused with?

They are not 'Dubai' roaches. They are 'dubia' roaches, taken from the scientific name _Blaptica dubia_. They actually come from places in Central and South America, not the Middle East! 

Sorry


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

> Can I just clarify something that people seem to be getting constantly confused with?
> 
> They are not 'Dubai' roaches. They are 'dubia' roaches, taken from the scientific name Blaptica dubia. They actually come from places in Central and South America, not the Middle East!
> 
> Sorry


I assumed people knew that but just spelled it wrong.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

mrhoyo said:


> I assumed people knew that but just spelled it wrong.
> 
> *Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk*


:lol2:


----------

